# Is it safe to take andro and creatine



## S.O.S (Jun 12, 2003)

I have currently started a new cycle of creatine and added andro poppers to this cycle. I need info on if there are any risks in taking the two during the same cycle. 

 Thank you in advance to anyone with info.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 13, 2003)

Perfectly fine...they're completely different....full steam ahead


----------



## ZECH (Jun 13, 2003)

Andro poppers=crap!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 13, 2003)

I agree with both of our new moderators.


----------



## bigpump23 (Jun 13, 2003)

it is fine but you shoul dhave done your research and you would have found that andro poppers is crap, you have got a good product like 1-ad


----------



## S.O.S (Jun 13, 2003)

Thank for the advice next time i will do more research.


----------



## kdwa1 (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't know about you guys but a combo of Pinnacle Andro poppers,Dopa,and Insulene with glutamine-creatine gets me off and pumped.Seems to be a safer way to stack.Feedback,suggestion? What may work for one may not for another,right?


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 20, 2003)

Androstenedione is a sucky product.  It's seen its best day.  The industry has mvoed on too bigger and better things.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kdwa1 *_
> I don't know about you guys but a combo of Pinnacle Andro poppers,Dopa,and Insulene with glutamine-creatine gets me off and pumped.Seems to be a safer way to stack.Feedback,suggestion? What may work for one may not for another,right?



Safer than what?  You've got a pretty shitty stack there.


----------



## DWIPump (Jul 21, 2003)

First off, I do not mean this in a bad way but, I dont understand why alot of you young guys are doing andro or 1-T products.  You guys are so young that your test levels should be out the roof.  If you just did a little research on how to eat right to gain muscle you would get the size you are lookin for.  Hit your potential first then add in andros.  You will see more quality gains that way.  Trust me.  I am not saying that they won't work for you but it is not required for you at this time.  Lift heavy and a eat alot but clean and you will grow.  If you are going to supplement use the basics ie.. Protien, creatine, glut, EFA, multi-vita.  Just my 2cents


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DWIPump *_
> First off, I do not mean this in a bad way but, I dont understand why alot of you young guys are doing andro or 1-T products.  You guys are so young that your test levels should be out the roof.  If you just did a little research on how to eat right to gain muscle you would get the size you are lookin for.  Hit your potential first then add in andros.  You will see more quality gains that way.  Trust me.  I am not saying that they won't work for you but it is not required for you at this time.  Lift heavy and a eat alot but clean and you will grow.  If you are going to supplement use the basics ie.. Protien, creatine, glut, EFA, multi-vita.  Just my 2cents



Excuse me, Mr. Judgmental, but I was wondering:

(1) Who were you referring to?
(2) What you define as young in this context?
(3) Where you got the idea that people in this thread were "young"?


----------



## DWIPump (Jul 21, 2003)

Excuse me, Mr. Judgmental, but I was wondering:

(1) Who were you referring to?
(2) What you define as young in this context?
(3) Where you got the idea that people in this thread were "young"?

Sorry, I should of posted who I was talking to.

1.  SOS the first person to post
2.  I went to his profile and saw that he is only 20.
3.  I was not refering to you, so relax, I was talkin to him, I should have made that clear. I realize that you have been doing this for awhile and I was not insulting you in anyway.

The reason I addressed this was, this was the second post I read this morning concerning andro and how to use it and both were by people who just started training and "I" think that they should work out for awhile before jumpin on the andro bandwagon. JMO


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 21, 2003)

Oh, I agree with you completely, you just seemed rather broad ans sweeping with that comment.  I did just read that other thread, which seemed rather silly.


----------



## DWIPump (Jul 21, 2003)

Sorry about being so broad, I am new at this forum thing.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 21, 2003)

Consider yourself indoctrinated.


----------



## DWIPump (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks! 

I wasn't going to argue with you because you are a professional argueer!!!! 

Have a good one.


----------



## kdwa1 (Jul 21, 2003)

Hey Twin Peak,Do you have a stack to reccommend.All I can say is that it's been working well for me.I'd like to hear what you do.Thanks  Feedback appreciated.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kdwa1 *_
> Hey Twin Peak,Do you have a stack to reccommend.All I can say is that it's been working well for me.I'd like to hear what you do.Thanks  Feedback appreciated.



Basically, you are taking really low doses, of fairly poor products.

You are better off getting 1 AD or a good 1-test product, and a good 4-AD product and stack the two.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DWIPump *_
> Thanks!
> 
> I wasn't going to argue with you because you are a professional argueer!!!!
> ...



While you may be new, you obviously have been reading a lot.


----------



## kdwa1 (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks,any good labels to go for.Ivé been on the soft stuff out of fear of losing hair etc. Are they safe to use?I suppose alot of my pump comes from the Creatine and Glutamine,Aminos etc. But I found that the poppers give me an edge. I guess you don't like Pinnacle.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 21, 2003)

Nothing against Pinnacle per se, but the poppers are a joke.

Are there potential sides like hair loss, sure.  But if you are going to do it, do it right, or not at all.

Ergopharm makes 1-AD.  They also make a good 4AD.  If you want to go with 1-test, I like transdermals.  1Fast400.com still has some.

Otherwise, SAN is decent, as is VPX, but my main problem with VPX is that it is so damn expensive.


----------



## kdwa1 (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks Twin I'll check em out.There's so many choices and new ones all the time it's tough to figure it out.Just want to keep it simple and as safe as possible.Cheers!


----------



## S.O.S (Jul 21, 2003)

DWIPump while im not trying to start an argument from the time i started this post i have done a lot more research on phs. while i am no where near as educated as most people on this board about phs i have learned alot. and i do take  multivitamins, protien shakes, and creatine. i also have a bottle of 1-ad that i was going to start taking a couple of weeks ago but i had surgery and was unable to workout. now that i am able to go to the gym again i decided to try an adjust my diet before i start taking it. but while i understand what your saying about are natural test levels being out the roof is there any greater potentail for problems taking a ph at 20 rather than 30? ive read some articales all the posible side effects but if there is something i should read about age and the risk for problems later in life i would like to read it to help me make a more educated decision.  thanks


----------



## DWIPump (Jul 22, 2003)

*sos*

SOS,

Don???t worry about starting an argument , if you don???t ask you can never learn and we all need to learn.

I will try and find some articles about age and PHs and I will get them to you.  One thing to remember is that most research articles are done by the companies that make the product so they are not going to talk about the negatives.

On that note here is what I know(think, all the same )

PH are converted by your body into test. by giving your body an extra outside source of test you "WILL" lower your natural test levels. This is way it requires a post cycle supp, like 6-oxo.  That is something at 20yrs old you don???t want to do, because your test levels can be raised w/other products(trib, ZMA kinda, so-on) almost as high if not as high as using 1-ad etc...  Now when you are 30 your tests levels are lower so 1-ad benefits you more because natural test levels cannot be raised as high as if you were 20.

I am not telling you that if you use them you are going to hurt yourself, I just don???t think at this time you need them.  

Maybe someone else that has used them more can explain it better or they might tell you I am full of shit.  Either way research as much as you can and then make a rational decision.

Good luck! I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 22, 2003)

ZMA, trib and other crap will not increase natural test at any age.  Sorry.

There are know sides that a 20 year old will notice that a 30 year old will not.

Natural test levels are noit so much hire at 20 than 30 (or even 40 or 50) that a 20 year will see the same results as he would at 30 (or 40).

That said, regardless of age, one should have a significant base of training, such that s/he is at or near his/her genetic potential.


----------



## S.O.S (Jul 22, 2003)

ok thanks for the advice TP and DWI. TP I was planning on taking 1-ad for 20 days 3x a day when i deside to start taking it. then i was going to take 6-oxo for post cycle and do lighter workouts. Should i take something other than 6-oxo for post?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 22, 2003)

Nothing else is necessary.  I like FL7 alot for post cycle recovery as it boosts metabolism, and fights cortisol.  Ephedrine is a nutrient partitioner and that can help as well.

Increase EFAs especially fish oil.

Continue to lift heavy, just cut back on the sets and reps.

Increase or maintain kcals.


----------



## S.O.S (Jul 23, 2003)

cool thanks for the advice TP.  is there any fish oil you would recomend over another and would ab-solved be as good as using FL7, or should that be mostly used on abs.

thanks again


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 23, 2003)

While they contain the same active ingredient, Ab-Solved is a targeted cortisol blocker and fat mobilizer, whereas FL7 is a systemic one.


----------



## S.O.S (Jul 25, 2003)

alright cool how long do you use FL7 for post cycle?


----------

